# Do you look like a stoner?



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2006)

Okay guys, do you look like the stereo-typed stoner?

(Don't post pics of yourself here..lol, I am just asking.)

Back when I was a teenager and in my early to mid 20s I definately did.   


Now I try my best not too.    I try to look a little like a preppy nerd or something.  Haha.

So, what about you????


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 15, 2006)

*Well to be honest SmokinMom i myself don't care what people think of me. I am who i am if that makes any since. I mean i dress good, keep clean and **** like that but i'm always high so. :confused2: :48: *


----------



## night501 (Dec 15, 2006)

well at home yes i deafinately am and always will be a stoner but at work i am 100% professional


----------



## BUDdyHolly (Dec 15, 2006)

I certinally dont look as much like a stoner as i used to. i used to have long hair a while back but now i keep it short, for now.
i did get tired of everyone assuming things about me because of how i look.
i would have people i did not know at work as me for drugs (pills or weed) and i would even know them and they said since i had long hair they thought i smoked. they were right, i do/did smoke but still.


----------



## ob1kinsmokey (Dec 15, 2006)

id like to think i dont, especially because of the professional atmosphere that must be maintained in my work place. but i think the ink on my skin and half dazed look every now and then gives it away....

fk it :banana:


----------



## MJ20 (Dec 15, 2006)

I don't think that I do on a normal day, but most likely when I get high I give it away


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2006)

caribbean_smoker_20 said:
			
		

> I don't think that I do on a normal day, but most likely when I get high I give it away


 
Exactly!


----------



## bapro (Dec 15, 2006)

I love the fact that i look very straight edged ......it has gotten me out of a lot of trouble by reducing suspicion ...

no one ever thinks the well dressed / groomed guy is as big a burner and grower as me .....

yay!!  

i scoff at the idiots that wear 420 gear or stuff with big pot leaves on it ...just asking to be searched


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2006)

I completely agree bapro.

I have little kids.  Last thing I need is to draw any negitive attn.  Though most of my good friends know my dirty little secret.


----------



## BUDdyHolly (Dec 16, 2006)

my best buddy is like that
thats why i hang out with him




			
				bapro said:
			
		

> I love the fact that i look very straight edged ......it has gotten me out of a lot of trouble by reducing suspicion ...
> 
> no one ever thinks the well dressed / groomed guy is as big a burner and grower as me .....
> 
> ...


----------



## Bubba Bear (Dec 16, 2006)

people say I look like a Biker........back in the 70's you could tell I was a stoner


----------



## jb247 (Dec 17, 2006)

I do, I do! I'm 56, with a full walrus stash and hair down to the middle o'my back. I don't really care what folks say about me, I like bein' high, I'm well medicated whenever I see folks and just keep promoting my lifestyle to anyone who'll listen. I have, however, been told by more up tight types, that I am too laid back. Bah! As long as I don't hurt no one, they pretty much leave me be. Makes travel to and from foreign countries a bit tricky, but no major problems...so far...

Peace...j.b.


----------



## T-Bone (Dec 17, 2006)

I am an elctronics technician, glasses, well cut short hair, dressed to impress.  no one ever suspects the shy quiet guy.  but back in the mid nineties, long hair, hemp necklaces, surfed all the time and snowboarded. you couldn't more of a stereo typical stoner. i miss those days. society makes it hard for us, inorder to not draw suspicion, we have to conform to what they believe is "NORMAL", i like to spell it NORML.
~T-Bone


----------



## LdyLunatic (Dec 17, 2006)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I completely agree bapro.
> 
> I have little kids. Last thing I need is to draw any negitive attn. Though most of my good friends know my dirty little secret.


 

ahhh the advantages of being medical....my kids know i smoke and know exactly why     yes i  think i totally look like a stoner ...i might even go as far to say i look totally "tree hugging hippy like" 

i am not a make-up wearing "Girlie Girl" who spends 100's getting her hair done...i am a granola eating simpleton who loves to wear tee-shirts and jeans...and my sweater is always close by...smokin pot gives me a chill


----------



## Gonzo (Dec 18, 2006)

So the fact that i actually am a stoner may not help much, but because i go to CU Boulder everyone who i meet automatically assumes that i must get high.  this never has really been a problem though, most people just want to sample some great boulder bud! 
:joint:


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Dec 18, 2006)

I tried all my life to look like a stoner....without much success!!!! I always hated it when people thought I was something I was not. The more family and friends would say that I looked like an angel, the more I felt the need to show I wasn't.
Today I don't need to show anything to anybody and when I want I dress more "relaxed"!


----------



## SmokeGooD (Dec 18, 2006)

Well i Don't Really Like To Hide Nothing from no One i don't carry eye Drops n **** like that i just don't care even more when im blasted after few joints and never got a fenoly or **** like that


----------



## ob1kinsmokey (Dec 18, 2006)

oltomnoddy said:
			
		

> Got a half sleeve, and misc others, but a more than salt than pepper boot camp lenghth flat-top h/c on a 50 year old kinda puts me outside the stereotype.




hahaha im sure, i wish i could escape it that easily. they are always drug testing me and no one else for some reason...


----------



## Jerseydude (Dec 18, 2006)

Naaah. Actually, I'm 52 and people say that I look like a cop.  

I have breezed through Customs several times on return trips from Amsterdam with errrrr, 'souvenirs'. hidden in my luggage.  
There ARE advantages to looking 'straight'


----------



## bearsbuds (Dec 18, 2006)

Am 53 years old and try and dress like a soccer mom, but I guess it just shows through. Maybe it's the smell of my house when they walk in the door


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 19, 2006)

Since I am a mom with little kids, and I am involved in several 'moms' groups, unfortunately there are some of those June Cleaver types.  They bug the **** outta me!  They probably need to smoke a big fat one more then I do!!!  .  But yea, I can't let everyone know what I do.  I worry about my kids being taken away, my (nonsmoking) hubby losing his job, all that sort of thing.  Oh to be young again.  I had such a good time in my teens/20s cuz I didn't have anyone to answer to.    I was quite the free spirit!


----------



## Smokin' Stang (Dec 19, 2006)

Well im 20, and MOST of my friends can't tell when ive smoked..

My sister however knows everytime.. lol all she has to do is look at me and she knows and it pisses me off..

The only way she dosent catch it is if i smoked like an hour before..


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Dec 19, 2006)

What exactly does a "stoner" look like?  I am also a "soccer mom". But for some reason, none of the other moms ever seem to warm up to me. Hmmm.   I figure everyone who knows me, knows me.  That and my eyes are usually bleeding! 

Hey Smokin'mom, yes our 20's were a blast (what I remember)and I also worry about my kids being taken away. CPS doesn't care if you're growing 3 or 300.


----------



## Fourtytwo (Dec 20, 2006)

To look like a stoner would mean that the person goes out of their way, or feels more comfortable, wearing, looking and acting stereotypically obvious.  We're talking long hair, even if receding.. chain with keys on belt, hooded stoney looking eyes all the time. That pertpetual coming down drawl in their voice.   Subscription to HighTimes.  A quick twister.

I guess I'm one of those stoners in sheeps clothing.


----------



## rasta (Dec 22, 2006)

i am the poster child for marijuana abuse ,hahaha ,,,,peace,love,rasta


----------



## sanchez (Dec 27, 2006)

not sure what it means to look like a stoner but 100% of the time after making a new friend who burns they pretty much blurt out after a few weeks and ask if i want to smoke a spliff and i'm all like 'hell yeah!' - and then they're all like 'i knew you were a smoker - which is pretty big in a country where pot-smoking is really looked down upon and weed is hard to find.  maybe this has to do with the fact that i'm always low-key, wearing hoodies and trackpants, don't bother with makeup or the latest fashion trends.  i also like talking philosophy, politics, hip hop and everything in between and back again (and i talk alot!) i'm a 30-year female btw...


----------



## CaptainViper (Dec 28, 2006)

Yes,We look like Stoners, And we're Proud! Well, Really... I Look Like a Big Ol' Stoner.:headbang2:   But my Wife Really Looks like "Mom", Your Mom, One of your Frend's Moms, Maybe even a little-bit like that Favorite Aunt or "Granny". Which is Really Cool, Because No-One can tell any defferent. Myself....Well, I've always Suspected that I've Allways Had an "Stoner-Aura" about Myself. It do'es not Matter What I Wear, Most True "Brothers and Sisters" Can Pick me out of A Crowded-Arena size Crowd.  Manys been the time, New in town, New Area of town,ect. ect. And someone cruises-up with an "Out of the Blue" , "Hey, You Wanna Buy some Kind Hash?" Bud's?" Guess I was Blessed.:smoke1:  By the way..I just turned 43, And my Wife is 54.


----------



## JadeMonkey (Dec 28, 2006)

bapro said:
			
		

> I love the fact that i look very straight edged ......it has gotten me out of a lot of trouble by reducing suspicion ...
> 
> no one ever thinks the well dressed / groomed guy is as big a burner and grower as me .....
> 
> ...


 
trying to "double-bluff" it? look like a mad dredd-lokked mo-fo and sooner or later they'll get more through security than you did... or then again, maybe not! :confused2:


----------



## Droster (Dec 29, 2006)

****... I know I look like a stoner =)


----------



## Ganj (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't unless I've got really red eyes. Otherwise I'm a well groomed guy and don't really dress like a stoner. I have a couple of shirts that are like stoner shirts, but I don't wear those out a lot.


----------



## Grannie420 (Dec 31, 2006)

If pot was legal and accepted by all, I would hope you all smoke responcipal, meaning not smoking at work or before childrens funtions etc. I love to get high like the rest of ya. but there is a time and a place!!! Example, Im a nurse, how would you all feel about a stoned Grannie mixing up meds for you or you're babies then injecting them in you?


----------



## cyberquest (Dec 31, 2006)

i always "think" i look like a stoner cause i am paranoid....lol. 

but with some eye solution for red eyes, and some nice smell good stuff to cover the odor i manage to blend in with all the "normal" people.....lol. 

at my job i dont have to look after peoples well being, so i am stoned at work sometimes, and just for the record i wear a dress clothes and a tie to work and sit behind a desk....lol.


----------



## sanchez (Jan 2, 2007)

i used to work a desk job at a big bank and smoked spliffs in the am.  sometimes i'd smoke spliffs during my break.  it was funny as hell though!  being high at work and chatting with friends on the internet.  those were the days...


----------



## Smokin' Stang (Jan 2, 2007)

sanchez said:
			
		

> i used to work a desk job at a big bank and smoked spliffs in the am.  sometimes i'd smoke spliffs during my break.  it was funny as hell though!  being high at work and chatting with friends on the internet.  those were the days...



I did this SAME thig man! Exept it wasent at a bank it was at a patent office


----------



## night501 (Jan 4, 2007)

Grannie420 said:
			
		

> If pot was legal and accepted by all, I would hope you all smoke responcipal, meaning not smoking at work or before childrens funtions etc. I love to get high like the rest of ya. but there is a time and a place!!! Example, Im a nurse, how would you all feel about a stoned Grannie mixing up meds for you or you're babies then injecting them in you?


se thats the beauty of it all i do is cook food.
and like my boss always sais "we are cooking not saving lives"

by the way i know of a hospital in ohio that if i said the name you would probably recognise it, anyway i know for a fact that over 50%of the nurses toke before work. dont ask me how i know this ...dont ask wont tell


----------



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Jan 4, 2007)

over 50%????thats a lot of people....especially for a nursing staff at a big hospital......i just wanna know where this many cool people work....lol.....im not always sure that over 50% of any given headshop smokes before work


----------



## Nelson Mutz (Jan 4, 2007)

Use to.  My children saw a photo of me from college days, and said, "Dad, you looked like a hippie!"  If you saw me today, with my receding hairline, I doubt if you would think that I smoked MJ.  Actually, I look like the medium my plants are in...like, old as dirt?!  Toke on, brothers and sisters!!
:ccc: 

Nelson


----------



## Zarnon (Jan 4, 2007)

Bagpro... totally!  I am your 'Undercover Brother'.  Sometimes at gatherings I get asked if I'm a cop LOL.. Then I pull out a rocky nug... 

I keep it on the DL in my neighborhood too. I laugh inside at my little secret.

I may wear the tshirt or something when I'm way out at a festival but then I always have less than a z on me.


----------



## TheJazzMusician (Jan 8, 2007)

I think I look like a stoner. I just dont look like a modern day stoner. I have a very natural look.:afroweed:


----------



## squishy_ (Jan 9, 2007)

i know i look like a stoner because a: these days i wear pro-pot shirts and the like, have hair past shoulders, always red eyes etc. and bnly time i got into a "fight" was in junior high, before i smoked..........some douche said i was a stoner and got me in trouble so i got him a black eye and trip to the dentist  Never liked being accused of things not true....started smokin between 10th & 11th grades, been called a stoner since the 4thgrade no joke. It's all in your personality man, most people who got heart smoke i found, and most non-smokers are a**holes, y'know? oh well, live well, and let live well peeps


----------



## Wasted (Jan 12, 2007)

I like to say i dont look like one but I do.People thought I was a stoner before I was. Thelong hair and seedless hoodie dosent help much either:fly:


----------



## JayLookaLike (Jan 14, 2007)

Uhh, read my name, lol.


----------



## Smokin' Stang (Jan 14, 2007)

JayLookaLike said:
			
		

> Uhh, read my name, lol.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 14, 2007)

as much as those guys make me laugh its still sad to see the typical sterotype portraid in movies  jay is still funnier the a MOFO though :rofl: the movie "clerks 2" about made me pee my pants.....


----------



## JayLookaLike (Jan 15, 2007)

If you want, I can throw on the cap and "got christ" wifebeater and post a picture, hahahha.


----------



## Droster (Jan 15, 2007)

Lol Jay do it. That would be hilarious! I kinda look like a skinny version of Silent Bob =P


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 15, 2007)

JayLookaLike said:
			
		

> If you want, I can throw on the cap and "got christ" wifebeater and post a picture, hahahha.



sure nothing like giving the cops a pre-mugshot ya goof


----------

